# ankle brace that will work for riding



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

There are some leather braces that _may_ work inside a boot. Not sure. 

Have you tried a firm tape? You probably know there are different thicknesses. But many don't know there are some very stiff tapes with no give. You would tape your ankle into your riding position.

If you find you are sensitive to tapes, you can use the old trick of applying a film of Milk of Magnesia on the skin where the tape goes, let it dry and then apply your support tape.

I completely understand cost being a consideration, but what about a jodhpur boot or a shoe with a heel. Would one of those allow for a brace better?


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

Vet Wrap? I've used it in a pinch and it works for what I need. You could try it and see if it helps you.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

With an ankle brace (the kind sports people wear), some thin tubing, thick socks and velcro you can make your own caliper to keep your foot straight. My nan did it for years. The other other option I can think is if you customise your own stirrups!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

boots said:


> If you find you are sensitive to tapes, you can use the old trick of applying a film of Milk of Magnesia on the skin where the tape goes, let it dry and then apply your support tape.


That is a new one on me.....might have to try that one


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Another zebra rider! Following your thread.

I know you asked about ankle braces buuut
Do you wear long riding boots? I know you said $30 but Dr. Martins are amazing, you can lace them up depending on how much support you need. I suppose f your budget is $30, they're more long term. 
Do you get back pain? I use a shock absorbing saddle pad (not gel) and on the bad days, a corset if I'm just hacking. 
I have a short YT video


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

You might do better with learning how to WRAP your own ankle, as that may fit better in a riding boot than an actual brace.


----------

